# Je souhaite RE installé Windows sur mon Mac, erreur en boucle..



## Nhkzlh (4 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai acheté un mac il y a 5 ans déjà, et je l'ai booté peu de temps après mon achat, sur un Windows 7, j'ai eu quelques problème de blue screen suite à une mise à jour drivers cloud, l'erreur se dénommé iusb3xhc.sys, et l'écran bleu popé à l'infini même en mode sans échec, en n'ayant trouvé aucune solution sur internet, je suis donc retourné sur la partie mac de mon pc, et j'ai supprimé windows 7 via bootcamp, et, j'avais gardé l'iso windows, or je ne peux la remonter, en me citant un message d'erreur disant que : bootcamp ne prenais en charge que les iso windows 64 bits. Mon pc est à la version MacOS 10.9, et je ne peux le faire passer sur une autre version, on m'a dit d'essayer de mettre Catalina, or je ne peux pas, rien ne se passe lorsque j'appuie sur installé, ou continuer affiche parfois, délais d'attente dépassé. J'ai aussi tenter avec windows 10, mais ca ne marche pas non plus.. Je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre, ca fait 5 ans que windows 7 fonctionner parfaitement...
Puissiez-vous m'aider, cordialement, merci de votre attention.


----------



## Nhkzlh (4 Mai 2020)

Mon pc : Imac 21.5 pouces, fin 2013
Processeur : 2.9 GHz, i5
Mémoire : 8 GO, 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphisme : Nvidia GEforce GT 750M
Logiciel OS X : 10.9.5


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Nhkzlh*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.

Note : je pense que pour installer Windows-7 sur ton Mac => il te faut le DVD d'installation de cette version de Windows et pas un fichier *ISO*.


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir, 

Je vous remercie pour cette réponse, voici ce que vous m'avez demandé : 



```
Last login: Tue May  5 17:53:02 on console
imac-de-xxxxx:~ xxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
imac-de-xxxx:~ xxxxx$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupatinon des volumes montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    999G   217G   782G    22% 52972478 191008264   22%   /
devfs           188k   188k     0B   100%      635         0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /home
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

ìl y a *782 Go* disponibles dans le volume *Macintosh HD* -->

- je suppose que tu n'as pas de problème pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec l'Assistant BootCamp ?​


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

D'accord merci

Heu je ne sais pas trop, j'y connais pas grand chose, j'ai juste essayé d'installer windows 7 avec l'aide d'un ami qui me guidait...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 700g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui rétrécit *Macintosh HD* à *700 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *299 Go* en *FAT-32* ; puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    700G   217G   483G    31% 52972052 117926383   31%   /
devfs           189k   189k     0B   100%      639         0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /home
/dev/disk0s4    299G   2.5M   299G     1%        0         0  100%   /Volumes/BOOTCAMP
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Le volume a été créé sans difficulté (tu n'as pas affiché le retour de la commande de repartitionnement > mais celui d'une commande *df -H*).

- passe encore la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête du disque => et affiche en retour la distribution des blocs gérés par cette table en : secteur de boot > partitions > bandes d'espace libre > sauvegarde de la *GPT*

Poste le tableau obtenu. Il montrera si le bloc n°*0* de disque (= *1er* bloc) est désigné comme : "*Suspicious MBR at sector 0*". Signalant que la création d'une partition dans un type Windows aurait automatiquement créé une table *MBR* alternative permettant le boot éventuel de Windows-7 (fonctionnalité normalement inhérente à l'OS Mavericks).


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

Ah pardon, voilà


```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1367187496      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1367597136     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1368866672         144         
  1368866816   584656896      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423         
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
```


l'implémention de Mavericks a fonctionné (abandonnée à partir de l'OS Sierra) : une table *MBR* décrivant au moins la partition créée dans le type Windows a été automatiquement créée sur le bloc n°*0*. Elle est absolument incontournable pour l'installation et le boot d'un OS Windows de type *Legacy* (vieille école) comme Windows-7.

Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo fdisk /dev/disk0
```


la commande lit la table *MBR* nouvellement créée sur le bloc *0* et affiche ses descripteurs de partitions

Poste le retour.


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour les explications 

```
Disk: /dev/disk0    geometry: 121601/255/63 [1953525168 sectors]
Signature: 0xAA55
         Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1: EE 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [         1 -     409639] <Unknown ID>
 2: AF 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [    409640 - 1367187496] HFS+       
 3: AB 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [1367597136 -    1269536] Darwin Boot
 4: 0B 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [1368866816 -  584656896] Win95 FAT-32
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Comme tu peux le voir > la *MBR* du bloc n°*0* héberge *4* descripteurs de partitions numérotés de *1* à *4*.
​- le *1* décrit la partition *EFI* > le *2* la partition *Macintosh HD* > le *3* la partition *Recovery HD* > le *4* la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Descriptions dans l'encodage *MBR* de type *CHS* (*C*ylinder_*H*ead_*S*ector). Tout ça pour dire qu'une création de partition dans un type Windows (comme la partition *BOOTCAMP* qu'on a créée expérimentalement) => induit automatiquement la génération sur le bloc n°*0* d'une table *MBR* opératoire et complète. Table de référence pour le boot de Windows-7.​​- car l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) > est implémentée de la capacité à émuler un *BIOS* (programme interne de type PC vieille école) dans le temps du boot. Ce *BIOS* émulé => peut lire uniquement la *MBR* du bloc n°*0* > suivre la description de la partition de type Windows > et aller dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* exécuter le lanceur *bootmgr* de Windows-7 - si cet OS est installé dans le volume.​
En résumé : rien ne s'oppose a priori à ce qu'un OS Windows-7 installé dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* soit démarrable.

----------

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition expérimentale *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à la partition *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

La commande est :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


----------



## Nhkzlh (5 Mai 2020)

D'accord

```
Last login: Tue May  5 22:18:57 on ttys000
imac-de-xxxx:~ xxxx$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Error: 2: POSIX reports: No such file or directory
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Checking file system
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* expérimentale. Rien n'empêche donc l'Assistant BootCamp de Mavericks de créer une partition dédiée à l'installation de Windows > partition décrite automatiquement dans une table *MBR* du bloc *0*.

- comme il s'agit ici de l'installation de Windows-7 (OS *Legacy*) : l'avais-tu déjà installé sur ce même Mac ? - avec le même OS Mavericks installé ?​


----------



## Nhkzlh (6 Mai 2020)

Oui je l'avais déjà installé il y a quelques années et je n'avais eu aucun problème depuis jusqu'à aujourd'hui où j'ai eu des écrans bleus en boucles qui ne me laissaient même plus démarrer le pc. ( j'ai tout essayé, monde sans echec, etc) J'ai donc redémarrer sous mac pour désinstaller windows 7 et en voulant le réinstaller, l'assistant bootcamp me disait qu'il ne prenait en charge que des installations ISO windows 7 de 64bits ( alors que l'ISO que je venais de télécharger était de 64 bits). Un ami m'a donc aidé pendant des heures en essayant de différentes façons mais rien ne fonctionnait toujours ce même message, où un autre comme quoi il était impossible d'installer le logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise à jour de logiciels, etc

J'ai ensuite essayé de faire la mise à jour Catalina que l'on m'avait conseillé mais lorsque j'appuyais sur "installer" rien ne se lançait.

mode sans echec*

Donc d'après vous, je peux retenter d'installer windows 7 via Bootcamp ? Si oui faut-il sélectionner les 3 options suivantes ?





et selon vous, faut-il que j'installer windows 7 ou windows 10 ( si cela est possible ) ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Je ne connais pas les ressorts d'une installation de Windows à proprement parler (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas). Il faudrait que *Locke* te donne son avis à ce sujet.

- mais j'avais l'impression qu'il fallait un DVD pour installer Windows-7 - non ?​


----------



## Nhkzlh (6 Mai 2020)

D'accord, merci beaucoup en tous cas pour cette aide et toutes ces informations.

Heu moi j'avais téléchargé une image ISO et je l'avais installé à l'aide d'une clé USB.

Et savez-vous pourquoi ma mise à jour de Catalina ne se lance pas ? Mon mac est-il trop ancien?


----------



## Nhkzlh (7 Mai 2020)

Est-il possible d'installer la mise à jour Catalina aujourd'hui ? Sachant que ça fait des années que je n'ai pas fais de mises à jour sur mon mac ?


----------



## MrTom (7 Mai 2020)

Nhkzlh a dit:


> Est-il possible d'installer la mise à jour Catalina aujourd'hui ? Sachant que ça fait des années que je n'ai pas fais de mises à jour sur mon mac ?


Vu les problèmes avec Catalina en ce moment et le fait que tu as un disque dur à plateaux et non un SSD, tu risques d'être fortement déçu par la mise à jour. Ton ordi va très certainement être ralenti. Il serait plus sage d'envisager une mise à jour vers Mojave 10.14.6.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Nhkzlh a dit:


> Mon pc : Imac 21.5 pouces, fin 2013
> Processeur : 2.9 GHz, i5
> Mémoire : 8 GO, 1600 MHz DDR3
> Graphisme : Nvidia GEforce GT 750M
> Logiciel OS X : 10.9.5


Ton iMac peut très bien utiliser une version de Windows 10, ce que je te conseille, mais, il y a un, mais, ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp étant pour pour OS X Mavericks, tu ne peux pas. Eh non, il ne faut pas chercher à faire à tout prix une mise à jour manuelle d'Assistant Boot Camp puisqu’App Store ne le proposera pas !


Nhkzlh a dit:


> Heu moi j'avais téléchargé une image ISO et je l'avais installé à l'aide d'une clé USB.


C'est bien, mais on ne sait pas si cette clé est bien arrivée à son terme via Assistant Boot Camp. De plus, il faut utiliser à la base une clé USB 3.0 de 16 Go formatée en FAT32.


Nhkzlh a dit:


> Et savez-vous pourquoi ma mise à jour de Catalina ne se lance pas ? Mon mac est-il trop ancien?


Si macOS Catalina ne veut pas s'installer, tu dois avoir de sérieux problèmes avec des fichiers système de ta version en cours. Par défaut, le fichier d'installation de macOS Catalina après téléchargement se trouve obligatoirement dans le dossier Applications.

Au lu de toutes tes autres réponses et des couacs de tentatives avortées, je te déconseille d'installer macOS Catalina, car comme mentionné en réponse #23, avec un disque dur à plateaux le format APFS va sacrément ralentir ton iMac. Pour ma part, et toujours au lu de tes autres réponses, il semble bien que ta version actuelle d'OS X Mavericks ne soit pas saine et j'éviterais de passer à une version supérieure.

Que faire ? Simplement des conseils...

sauvegarde manuellement tes données personnelles dans un disque dur USB
télécharge macOS Mojave
crée une clé USB de démarrage avec Keylifornia, Install Disk Creator ou en ligne de commande... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372
insertion et démarrage depuis la clé USB en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*
dans la fenêtre des 4 outils, lancement de Utilitaire de disque et formatage obligatoire du disque dur interne
quitte Utilitaire de disque et un clic sur Réinstaller macOS

Si tout va bien, sans installer le moindre logiciel personnel, dans la foulée et si au préalable tu as téléchargé et mis de coté le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10, que tu as une autre clé USB 3.0 de 16 Go formatée en FAT32, tu peux faire une installation de Windows 10 qui devrait se dérouler sans problème.

Attention, ce ne sont que des indications et des conseils, à toi de voir ce que tu envisages de faire, mais pour le moment et je me répète, évite d'installer macOS Catalina.


----------



## Nhkzlh (7 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses

Je n'y connais vraiment rien et j'avoue être un peu perdue, je vais suivre vos conseils et essayer d'effectuer toutes ces étapes en espérant ne pas faire de bêtises quelque part, y a t'il quelque chose d'assez compliqué à faire parmi ces recommandations ou c'est facilement faisable en suivantes ce que vous m'avez indiqué ?  





> sauvegarde manuellement tes données personnelles dans un disque dur USB
> télécharge macOS Mojave
> crée une clé USB de démarrage avec Keylifornia, Install Disk Creator ou en ligne de commande... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372
> insertion et démarrage depuis la clé USB en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*
> ...



et sinon, quelle est la procédure pour formater une clé en "FAT32" ?


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Nhkzlh a dit:


> Je n'y connais vraiment rien et j'avoue être un peu perdue, je vais suivre vos conseils et essayer d'effectuer toutes ces étapes en espérant ne pas faire de bêtises quelque part, y a t'il quelque chose d'assez compliqué à faire parmi ces recommandations ou c'est facilement faisable en suivantes ce que vous m'avez indiqué ?


Tout est facilement faisable. Le tout avant de démarrer, c'est de rester pragmatique en ayant réuni tous les éléments nécessaires, vérifier que tout est là avant de démarrer. C'est plus long, mais au final ça permet de repartir sur une base saine. C'est quand même à toi de décider.


Nhkzlh a dit:


> et sinon, quelle est la procédure pour formater une clé en "FAT32" ?


De base avec Utilitaire de disque c'est très simple, suis cette séquence...





1) tu sélectionnes la racine de la clé USB et pas ce qui est en dessous
2) un clic sur Effacer affichera les options qui suivent
3) tu donnes un nom explicite
4) tu sélectionnes MS-DOS (FAT)
5) tu sélectionnes impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer, le formatage ne durera pas très longtemps

Ce n'est pas compliqué, il faut rester méthodique.


----------



## Nhkzlh (7 Mai 2020)

D'accord, merci c'est très gentil, j'essaye tout ça ce soir


----------



## Nhkzlh (7 Mai 2020)

J'en suis à cette étape où je dois taper le code suivant :


```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Mojave.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/MyVolume
```

et voici le résultat:


```
To use this tool, you must download the macOS installer application on a Mac with 10.12.5 or later, or El Capitan 10.11.6. For more information, please see the following: https://support.apple.com/kb/HT201372.
```


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2020)

Nhkzlh a dit:


> et voici le résultat:


Ton message d'erreur est assez clair, il faut que le fichier de macOS en l'occurrence Mojave se trouve dans le dossier Applications, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas. Il faut bien le télécharger.


----------



## Nhkzlh (8 Mai 2020)

Il se trouve pourtant bien dans mon dossier applications :






Je pensais que le message signifiait qu'il fallait d'abord que j'installe la version "El Capitan 10.11.6" avant d'installer celle de Mojave ?


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2020)

J'ai le sentiment que ça ira mieux en installant *Install Disk Creator*, car lorsqu'on n'a pas l'habitude des lignes de commande, difficile de vérifier si tout est correct.


----------



## Nhkzlh (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai finalement réussi à installer Mojave en trouvant ce post ou vous aviez donné la solution ( j'ai eu le même problème que cette personne)  :



> 10.14 Mojave - Création d'une clef bootable Mojave impossible (et pourtant...)
> 
> 
> Hello !  Je tente, comme pour tous les OS d'apple, de télécharger puis créer une clef bootable avec la dernière version (+1 revision => 10.14.1 donc). J'ai tjs fait ça, je suis sur un mac mini 2014 2.6Ghz, totalement compatible. Je le fais tjs en suivant la commande donnée par Apple ici ...
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour votre temps, aide et conseils


----------

